# Need to go to Hospital in Auckland, minor issue



## jonnietraveler (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey Folks -

I had surgery done in Istanbul but I've got a minor complication in which excess fluid needs to be drained and the doc's office told me I could have this done at any hospital in any country. I'm currently in Auckland, have my own health insurance (although they likely aren't going to cover for other reasons), and have no issue paying for this as it seems quite simple/minor to have done. Just not sure where to start or how to handle this thru NZ's healthcare situation (which I know nothing about.) Any ideas - or just show up at the hospital and tell 'em what I need and see what happens(?)

Thanks to anyone in advance who can point me in the right direction...

J


----------

